# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software)  سوني تُشير إلى اقتراب وصول تحديث (جيلي بين) إلى عدد من هواتفها

## mohamed73

قالت  شركة سوني عبر تغريدة نشرتها على تويتر بأن العمل على تحديث أندرويد 4.1  (جيلي بين) لعدد من هواتفها  قد وصل إلى مراحله النهائية. ووعدت بتقديم  المزيد من المعلومات خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة.
الأجهزة التي ذكرتها الشركة ضمن التغريدة هي:  Xperia PXperia goXperia SXperia SLXperia ionXperia acro S
ويبدو  بأن التحديث سيبدأ بالوصول إلى الأجهزة المذكورة قريبًا جدًا. لهذا، إن  كنت من أصحاب أحد هذه الأجهزة فترقب وصول التحديث خلال فترة وجيزة.
يُذكر أن الشركة كانت قد أعلنت قبل أيام عن بدء وصول تحديث جيلي بين إلى حاسبها اللوحي Xperia Tablet S.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## yassin55

مشكور اخى محمد على المتابعه

----------

